# Advice on A6



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello-
The lease on my V8 Touareg is up this summer. I am starting my research for a new vehicle. I really want to back to Audi. I live in Cleveland and appreciate the Quattro AWD.
I am thinking of two cars:
2006-2007 A4 2.0T Quattro
2005-2006 A6 3.2Q
CPO or no CPO...That is the question.
I have found some indy dealerships online through Ebay. Of the two that I found, both of them seem to have very good ratings.
Obviously there are Audi dealerships here that have many CPO vehicles for sale. It just seems that their vehicles are many thousand more.
What are your thoughts?
Do any of the Audi dealerships negotiate and get more competitive?
Any recommendations?
-Ryan


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Advice on A6 (ryangambrill)*

The A6 is built like a tank and my 2005 has been very reliable. I actually just took delivery of a new S5, and I think the A6 is built even "better" in terms of materials and little rattles. I think it's a big improvement over the A4.
You should be able to negotiate some - it helps to know the retail wholesale (Blue Book / Black Book). I'm not crazy about buying things that pricy from eBay, YMMV.
I believe recent CPO warranties are non-transferable, so don't fall into trying to preserve resale. There is a $50 deductable for my CPO. 
I'd encourage you to get updated MMI software as part of the deal - it improves NAV and bluetooth functionality. The iPod connection installation is much more difficult for a 2005 A6 - not sure if that matters for you. My dealer won't even try.
The premium and convenience packages on the 2005 are great. The Bose stereo is excellent, and the advanced key is a great, useful feature.
Drop me a line or post if you have any other questions.


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

Amaretto FTW!!!


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (zuma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuma* »_Amaretto FTW!!! 

Agreed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Advice on A6 (ryangambrill)*

Audi Certified dealers have to go though 300 point inspection at an Audi dealer.
Audi's standards are much higher and the average dealer might have to put 1500-2500 into a car to make it certifed.
I'd personally never buy an Audi off ebay, unless though an authorized dealer that can sell it certified.
You can easily spend $3500-4000 on a highline german car extended warranty to 100,000 miles.
So that cheap car you bought might not be so cheap afterall.
I sell Audi's for a living. Many times customers try to cut corners and buy a Audi at a great price. They bring it to the dealer and find out it needs $3000 worth of work...there goes your good deal.
But if you buy at an non-brand dealer, make sure your car has some factory warranty left and let you local dealer check over it in the service department.
Run the vin# and check for problems, good or bad service history.


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

my last 2 audi's were CPO's both bought over the internet - no concerns. Wont buy another Audi without CPO


----------

